# Samsung 2233 SW or Samsung 2233 SW PLUS??



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of upgrading my monitor to a 22" one, mainly for Movies->Browsing->Gaming in that priority.
I zeroed in on Samsung 2233SW(22" Full HD) but I came across  another model 2233SW Plus(21.5" Full HD).Only differences being screen size,Contrast ratio and the 1K price diff.
Samsung 2233SW -         22" Full HD   - DC 15,000:1 (1,000:1)                                          -  9.8K.
Samsung 2233SW Plus -  21.5" Full HD - DC 50,000:1 (1,000:1) - 10.8K.
I am confused which one to go for keeping in mind the price diff and the fact that no DVI cable is bundled so that would be an additional buy.
BTW how much does a good DVI-D cable cost??


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 16, 2009)

A DVI cable should cost you around 200-350 bucks. I think you can go for 2233 SW only. And I doubt about the availibility of 2233 SW plus.


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

Also have a look at the AOC Fovi F22 and the BenQ E2200HD.

Both are good monitors, especially the AOC one. But my personal recommendation would certainly be the DELL 2209 *WA*! Its expensive arnd 16k but is the best 22" monitor you can find anywhere.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 17, 2009)

I hv Samsung 2233SW (not 2233SW PLUS)..and yes, the 2233SW is also a 21.5" LCD as is the 2233SW PLUS.. 
---------------

Movie experience is jus really good, (it all depends on the quality of movie u are playing.. but yes, then again, blacks are perfect blacks even in lowly lit movie scenes.. on my 2233SW  (not Plus) 
---------

Cheers n e-peace....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
---------

a DVI-D cable wud cost u around rs.200-250/-


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 17, 2009)

@Ashu
Isn't 2233SW 22"?? Don't confuse me dude,it's specs in samsung site shows 2233SW is a 22" one,where as sw plus is 21.5".
@Techalomaniac
Availabilty of AOC is a big issue here and i'm not sure of Benq. So I was left with either Dell or samsung.Dell isn't Full HD right and also Looking at the price diff I zeroed in on samsung


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

^ yup u are right Dell 2209WA isn't full HD, but it is very good. Get the 2233SW as user feedback is good and also Samsung is a great brand.


----------



## -anmol- (Aug 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Also have a look at the AOC Fovi F22 and the BenQ E2200HD.



Both are as bad as they can be when it comes to after sales service and picture quality in in comparison to the Samsung 2233SW


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

I disagree about the AOC Fovi F22. Some forum members have bought it and they seemed very happy with it. I dunno abt after sales service. But nonetheless, the 2233SW is pretty good!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 17, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @Ashu
> Isn't 2233SW 22"?? Don't confuse me dude,it's specs in samsung site shows 2233SW is a 22" one,where as sw plus is 21.5".
> im dead sure tat its 21.5" LCD.. if u hv any 2nd thoughts read this friend ---> *www.techenclave.com/pc-peripherals/samsung-syncmaster-2233-sw-22-full-126074.html


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 17, 2009)

@Ashu
I was referring to this

*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/detail...&subtype=desktopmonitor&model_cd=LS22CMZKF/XL


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2009)

^^

totally agree with u dude..  

but yes, i still stick to my point tat its jus 21.5" and NOT 22" as said on samsung's site..  if u google for its reviews, u will find tat reviewers peg the screen size at 21.5" ...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2009)

I have decided to go for 2233SW, I have some queries.

1.I read some reviews about a "Not Optimum Mode" message in samsung monitors. I want to know more about this. 

2. I have a nVidia 7300 GT (256MB) GFX card Link, According to the website my card should supports 1920x1080. 
but I read this from newegg customer feedback. 


> Cons: Scratches Incredibly Easily, No HDMI, *Doesn't do 720p Very Well*, The VGA Port Stopped Working
> 
> 1st impression was great. As soon as I configured it I was happy with the picture quality. The next thing I did was connect it to my camcorder. For some reason it wouldn't display in 1080p (the cam's manual warns that if you connect via DVI this can happen). To make matters worse, the 720p mode was pretty pixelated, unlike your average HDTV.
> Link


I am concerned about this.


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 26, 2009)

you can check P2250 as well... its almost same price but contrast ration 50000:1 and refresh of 2ms... 

i also want to buy one and need suggestion


----------

